# Deployed Soldier on FaceTime with Pregnant Wife While She is Attacked, Stabbed



## Marauder06 (Nov 2, 2013)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/cri...ant-wife-stabbed-video-chat-article-1.1504445



> A deployed soldier listened helplessly on the phone while a fellow Army man brutally stabbed his pregnant wife.
> 
> Army Pvt. Justin Pele Poole was serving his country in Southwest Asia when wife Rachel Poole, nine months pregnant with their child, started screaming during a FaceTime chat on Wednesday night.
> 
> The El Paso woman was stabbed repeatedly on her face and body. She was beaten, as well, sustaining multiple fractures. But despite the pain, she managed to yell out her attacker’s name—Corey Bernard Moss, a 19-year-old soldier who was training at Fort Bliss military base.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow..just wow.  How awful.  WTF is with this guy?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 2, 2013)

I hope they throw his sorry ass under the prison.


----------



## JHD (Nov 2, 2013)

Prayers for baby and mom.  Hope they both make it and the POS punished most severely.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 2, 2013)

Dumb ass.

Off-base, so TX will make him welcome for many years.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 2, 2013)

Just saw this on local news. Fucking animal.

F.M.


----------



## CDG (Nov 3, 2013)

WTF???  What a colossal piece of shit.  I wouldn't be upset at all if they gave him the death penalty.  I hope she makes a full recovery.  I can't imagine what PVT Poole went through and continues to go through on an emotional and mental level.  Awful.


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 4, 2013)

Prayers out for this family.  

LL


----------



## Scubadew (Nov 4, 2013)

That's tragic. I can't imagine being PVT Poole right now. I know I would be thinking of choke-slamming the fucker who did that into a cactus.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 4, 2013)

Hell of a way to repay a family that was helping him...  I hope he gets fried.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 4, 2013)

Saw this over the weekend and it made me sick.  Someone needs to beat the living crap out of this guy.

Prayers out to the family.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Gypsy said:


> Saw this over the weekend and it made me sick.  Someone needs to beat the living crap out of this guy.
> 
> Prayers out to the family.



I read this too, and was instantly pissed. I tried to imagine how it would feel to be Pvt. Poole; what an insane event. There is no time served too long, beating too severe, and no penalty too severe for this bottom feeding scum . I take comfort in believing, that there is probably a special place in hell for people who behave this badly.  Prayers out for the young soldier, his wife, and their wee one.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 4, 2013)

Moss is lucky the MPs found him before Poole's buddies did.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 4, 2013)

policemedic said:


> Moss is lucky the MPs found him before Poole's buddies did.


Depends, off-base, so he is in the Hidalgo(?) County Jail.  Not a lot of non-hispanics in the General Population.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 4, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Depends, off-base, so he is in the Hidalgo(?) County Jail.  Not a lot of non-hispanics in the General Population.



Fuck him.  He's a tough guy; let him fend for himself.


----------

